# deep drop on the Blue Print/St. Patrick day



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Left bayou Chico about 06:30 on St.Pat's day, no Irish on board but a good bunch... crew of five. The goal was to go deep, South of the pass and high speed troll on the way,hopefully hook up a nice wahoo... Stopped on the way on a public wreck to get live bait since the trap was empty at the Marina(should have take the time to go to Oldaflathead's like last week!!).
Got two knock downs pulling lures at 13 knts, one bobo(great bait) and a bft(thought it was my wahoo at last!!). Got to our first area to drop in about 600ft, got tiles, moved on deeper to 750ft more tiles and a few deep water sharks with really amazing green eyes. Picked up a nice AJ on the troll and another one jigging. All and all great day on flat seas, nothing t brag on about the catch but considering the time of the year, the size limits and the closure we got a decent cooler of fish... Hope you all had a great St. Patrick day.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

good grief that is a mega tile!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor ole trigger looks a little out of place  great report!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*A good day*

Hi Emmanual,

Looks like y'all had a great day. Since you did not get the pin fish, I dumped them back in the bayou. I baited the trap again yesterday, so it should be loaded, if anyone wants them. The trap is tied off on the dolphin at the end of my dock, red/black polypropelene line.

Watch out for Buster the blue heeler! He bite!

Tom


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Report Emmanuel! Nice to see that you got tilefish again! Same area you talked about? cant wait for june


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, I left some tile fish in your fridge at the boat house,thanks again for the bait...

Ferdi, we were in a very different area, bit more to the south east and much deeper as well but cheating since using the electric reels. It was christmas yesterday for me, received the radar/plotter/satellite receiver bought upon your patient and valuable advice, thanks again and looking forward to your trip back in the area, always be welcome on the boat.
Going for cobia today...!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pictures Emmanuel!!(those are some nice golden's) Those electrics aren't cheating for deep dropping:no:...good luck with the cobia....nothing to it really....see them... put a eel or jig in front of them and hope they are hungry ....I look forward to the report

How did that trip with the disabled veteran's.... turn out?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You need an extra on them cobia days shoot me a pm and ill send you my number. I can go anytime.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work, sorry I missed it!


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Hay tom I will be fishing this weekend getting back from NJ on friday,so if you have the time please bait my trap and or hold on to some pins for me. Hope you are well and that my boat is ok.Put the motor in my dads boat and runs great,had to put on new manifolds and risers but other than that it was a easy fit, I had to turn the trans pump around cause the 350 turns the other way but thats the way the boat was before the 318 was put in so it's back to normal turning a left handed prop.See you in a few day's.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*tiles*

Whats up frenchy it capt jim victoryatsea we need to get together next week to talk about tile fishing spots I will be going out as soon as i get back from NJ. Took my dad back home for the summer and I can't wait to get back to the boat so my boat or yours no matter get some pepole and let's fish...I went to a fishing sales show in Atlantic City and bought a shitload of new trolling stuff reel cool and some custom made plugs and I plan to use on cobia;..Let me know what you want to do..


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Pink snapper and Jim pm sent...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice goldens guys!!! i see the duke with a nice tile!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Good tilefish*

Hi Emanuel,

That was a good trade for me, a few pinfish for those tilefish fillets. I am not sure we had eaten tilefish before, but is sure tasty.

Let me know when you want more bait. 

Tom


----------

